# Anyone from SoCal?



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

Haven't even found a chat group for IBS!!


----------



## Nineteen (Jun 19, 2006)

anonymous313 said:


> Haven't even found a chat group for IBS!!


----------



## Nineteen (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in San Diego...


----------



## julie s. (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in fontana, ca. I can't find a thing for I.b.s. group meetings in my area or any other area for that matter. That up sets me there are no ibs groups, I want to meet people just like me in my area with ibs so I can have a good support system plus make new friends that I know will understand my every day ibs that sadly controls my life.


----------



## julie s. (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in fontana, ca. I can't find a thing for I.b.s. group meetings in my area or any other area for that matter. That up sets me there are no ibs groups, I want to meet people just like me in my area with ibs so I can have a good support system plus make new friends that I know will understand my every day ibs that sadly controls my life.


----------



## Albys1 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am in Los Angeles.


----------



## Albys1 (Oct 8, 2010)

julie s. said:


> I'm in fontana, ca. I can't find a thing for I.b.s. group meetings in my area or any other area for that matter. That up sets me there are no ibs groups, I want to meet people just like me in my area with ibs so I can have a good support system plus make new friends that I know will understand my every day ibs that sadly controls my life.


I am not sure where Fontana is as I recently moved to Los Angeles from the east coast. However if you are within reasonable distance from L.A. I would be happy to help arrange meetings for people from our areas.


----------



## Cbean (Aug 30, 2010)

I am in Los angeles


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

A lot more people than I thought, someone should maybe organize a meetup...


----------



## james63 (Mar 1, 2005)

I live here in San Diego.


----------



## rsanchez919 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi i am also looking for a group also anround 91 fwy and the 605 fwy if anyone out there hit me up.


----------



## PhyllieStrawberry (Nov 6, 2011)

rsanchez919 said:


> hi i am also looking for a group also anround 91 fwy and the 605 fwy if anyone out there hit me up.


I'm in the Palos Verdes area and am having someone else type this for me because I am not a computer person; I really would love to talk to someone who is going through this!


----------

